# Sheesh!



## DLtoker (Aug 13, 2007)

Global warming is so amusing!

SCIENTISTS are trying to improve predictions about the impact of global warming this century by pooling estimates about the risk of floods or desertification. "We feel certain about some of the aspects of future climate change, like that it is going to get warmer," said Matthew Collins of the British Met Office. "But on many of the details it's very difficult to say."

"The way we can deal with this is a new technique of expressing the predictions in terms of probabilities," Mr Collins said of climate research published in the journal Philosophical Transactions of the Royal Society A. Scientists in the UN climate panel, for instance, rely on several complex computer models to forecast the impacts of warming this century, ranging from changing rainfall patterns over Africa to rising global sea levels. But these have flaws because of a lack of understanding about how clouds form, for instance, or how Antarctica's ice will react to less cold. And reliable temperature records in most nations stretch back only about 150 years. 

Under new techniques looking at probabilities, "predictions from different models are pooled to produces estimates of future climate change, together with their associated uncertainties", the Royal Society said. The approach might help quantify risks for a construction firm building homes in a flood-prone valley, for instance, or an insurance company wanting to work out what premiums to charge.

Mr Collins said uncertainties include how natural disasters out of human control affect the climate. A volcanic eruption, such of Mount Pinatubo in the Philippines in 1991, can temporarily cool the earth because the dust blocks sunlight. "Climate science is a very new science and we have only just begun to explore the uncertainties," said David Stainforth of Oxford University in England who contributed research to the Royal Society. "We should expect the uncertainty to increase rather than decrease" in coming years as scientists work to understand the climate, he said. That would complicate the chances of assigning probabilities.

As an example, he said designers of schools in Europe wanted to know if there would be more heatwaves like one in 2003 when children were sometimes barred from playing outside because of the risks of sunburn and possible skin cancers. If so, they might design schools with a lot of shaded outdoor play areas. "But it might be the case that warmer temperatures mean more cloudiness, so then you won't get the risk of skin cancers," Mr Stainforth said. "Non-temperature factors are the hardest to predict."


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 13, 2007)

im high..

cliff notes please...


----------



## Mutt (Aug 13, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> im high..
> 
> cliff notes please...



Planet is getting too hot and melting polar ice caps because we won't quit using fossil fuels. Scientists will not speculate anything...not even sure if its getting hotter even though the heatwaves are becoming more and more. Basically saying "we don't know squat". So much for the college system. hehehehe
Polar ice caps melt we all die or build an arc  and start packin animals. :holysheep: better start learnin what a "cubit" is ...I got my Llama already. :lama: 
My name ain't cliff but that sums it up  hehehehe


----------



## the_riz (Aug 13, 2007)

I dont mean to spark trouble but i think the governments, councils, and campaigns whole idea of blaming the everyday man for global warming is a far fetched and rediculous one.

For starters, we have little choice. For many of us walking is not an option, we simply live too far away for our work, from our family and friends and any other commitments.

Its almost like people seem confused at the causes behind the phenominon, and even though scientists claim that a nuclear war at this time would cause a global warming cotastrophy, why have the previous nuke tests been overlooked as causes? 

After being high, talking to a friend about nukes, and watching as many videos as i could on the net (purely out of a stoned curiosity) it quickly dawned on me that you cant unleash that ammount of power onto the side of a planet and hope everything will be "cool" afterwards, especially multiple tests at multiple locations. Surely these things will have been one of the not so much catylists but triggers of this problem? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmQIkDkZ7sk <-- I challenge anyone to watch that and tell me it hasnt done any damage to our environment.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 13, 2007)

I agree to a certain extent, history shows us that major ecological catastrophes lead to ice age. Volcano eruptions and Meteor stikes are compared to Nuclear devices in magnitude. Ice age was a major thing as it was the planets way of healing from a major devastating natural catastrophe. (I think I read too much  )

But to say that the industrial revolution which is not that old does not have an impact on the ecological system is not that far fetched. Its not been that long in the history of man since the use of fossil fuels have been in use. So that is a major contributing factor. 

Blowing things up with magnitudes in the megatons will have a huge negative impact on the ecological environment. but it is not the only cause. IMO. To look at negative impacts on ecology ALL factors must be taken into account. Fossil fuels are a mojor contributor in this as well. Along with weapons of mass destruction, deforestization, non bio degradable products, CFC's, pollution of air, water, soil. Just to name a few.

The major probem is our leaders failure to promote safer fuel methods. Look at bio diesal, very effeciant and burns clean. That is just one simple example, but do you see our leaders pushing for that?

Just my two bits. but let's keep the thread safe from closer by not aurguing due to the political nature of this post. If we keep the "politics" out then it can be a very good topic.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 13, 2007)

yep exactly. I didnt mean it was the only cause, but definetly here Nukes arn't even mentioned as a global warming contributor.

And however saying i think that the weight of warming on the common mans shoulders was almost laughable, i DO think it is our job to do our best to get back on track, I mean are we sheep? do we only act when our governments need us to? no, the people in there masses are the world, its just a shame the world is turning its back on itself.

However whos to say we havent already gone too far


----------



## Mutt (Aug 13, 2007)

As "tool" said we are Earth's cancer. Instead of living as one with it...we as the human race try to bend it, conform it and change it to suit our "supposed" needs. Imstead of looking at what it really is.....We are guests on a living thing. We can pick one of two paths. 
1. We live in harmony with it, help it to help us.
2. bend, manipulate, and rape it for own wants and it will either die or fight back (a fight we could never possibly win). 

YES IMHO the human race sorta punched a "gift horse" in the mouth when it came to mom nature. One thing nature has proven over and over "we WILL reap what we sow". Doesn't look too good in our favor right now.

and to top it off just watched a show on discovery about the feds researching how to "create" natural disastors. Far fetched now....but when is enough enough.....I don't think the human race is cut out to play God.


Here is some links for you Riz
Nuclear:
http://archive.greenpeace.org/comms/rw/aug01.html
http://gulfwarvets.com/greely.htm
http://www.ratical.com/radiation/inetSeries/testsNquakes.html
http://www.eh.doe.gov/nepa/eis/eis0243/EIS0243_a.html
http://www.rmiembassyus.org/Nuclear Issues.htm
Fossil Fuel:
http://www.osti.gov/energycitations/product.biblio.jsp?osti_id=6186058
http://cseserv.engr.scu.edu/nquinn/ENGR019_299Fall2000/StudentWebSites/Masuda/researchpaper.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ecological_footprint
weather warfare:
http://www.globalresearch.ca/index.php?context=viewArticle&code=CHO20040927&articleId=319
http://cuttingedge.org/articles/weather.cfm
http://www.rense.com/general67/wmds.htm

My links might be kooky....but the wright bros were considered nuts when they put together a plane and flew it. Some of the great scientific minds in history were considered almost heretics, but later found to be right.......point made for those that think I'm nuts.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 13, 2007)

thanks man, just having a look..

Creating natural disasters, now theres a new one.. kinda james bondish? yep, when is enough enough.

I guess we as MJ growers all share a common ground. The respect for mother nature. We see the advantages and disadvantages every day as does anyone who has a passion for any form of nature, and as a result probably have more empathy for the earth in general.

By the way you guys should all check out the hadron super collider in Geneva. Yep, they intend on firing a mass amount of protons into each other in an attempt to re-create the exact conditions that triggered the "big bang". However, previous collider experiments have resulted in minute black hole detection. 

The worry is, will an expirement of such magnitude and scale open up the doorway to something unexpected? or even more worrying open an unclosable black hole? End of the world or the biggest scientifical discovery of all time: what makes matter stick together.. what creates mass?

Sorry, deep lol.. good watching though, 3 part documentary on youtube


----------



## the_riz (Aug 13, 2007)

Well it seems the old science vs religion argument has been decided in my eyes. Religion may actually be the lesser of two evils? 

I think its safe to say damn


----------



## Mutt (Aug 13, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> The worry is, will an expirement of such magnitude and scale open up the doorway to something unexpected? or even more worrying open an unclosable black hole? End of the world or the biggest scientifical discovery of all time: what makes matter stick together.. what creates mass?



LOL I always laugh at the big bang theory. all dispelling religeon....but exactly "what created mass"..Me I really don't care....to me its there been there and everything worked out pretty darn good...why go monkeyin with it. The theoritical gravity pull of a black hole is NOTHING to play with. IMHO...It is what it is a "black hole"...prolly a good reason why its black and a hole (prolly stinks too hehehehehe). but hey if a few scientist wanna stick there nose into it more power to em....I like the thought they are billions of miles away. Gotta enough stinky black holes here as it is 
Scientific discorvery is good ONLY if it benefits man.IMHO....you don't go runnin around messin with it for craps and giggles.
I mean who even thought up the idea of "hey we can take this theory on nuclear physics and blow up entire cities". uhm.....am I the only one that sees the stupidity in that?
Or better yet....lets see if I place an atomic explosion in this spot in the ocean....with a magnitude of X and see if this tsunami will wipe out the coast of THIS country.....uhm...another stupid idea....
and to think....hey it's alright.....no one will ever use it?!?!?!?!?!?!

Sorry like Riz Prolly...took monday off havin a couple of beers and a few one hitters will get me going


----------



## the_riz (Aug 13, 2007)

lol sounds good man.. monday off?... sure is a novel idea lol

:rofl: stinkin' black holes.. billions of miles away for some hundereds for others! .. 

man i could go on all day, stop me, close the thread!, anything! lol


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 13, 2007)

Has any one here taken in to count that the planets magneticl field is reversing its self. To make this quik the climates in different areas of the world are going to swap. Antartica used to be lush forest now is ice and is melting, might this have been from the previous magnetical change? I have a good site link that goes a little more in to detail if I am allowed to place it?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 13, 2007)

This thread has gone off the deep end (black stinky holes, man made tornados, etc).  post away man. LOL
Turnin out to be a fun thread. amazing what we can find out in the WWW
but if it has ANYTHING to do with the tooth fairy bein real I'm outa here :holysheep: 

Just joking....I'm finding the topic very interesting.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 13, 2007)

Spot on C_I, right now my northern european country is being hounded with weather from an even northerner european country. Norways getting some of the arctic stream (stronger than usual) the UK is getting some of norways stream, france is getting some of the UKs and so on and so forth, im not sure how far down this jet stream problem is spreading, all i know is its left us with a 4 month crippled summer, nationwide floods and the outlook is not too great for the rest..

whats worse is that people are saying things might not change any year soon, and this is a taste of things to come..

Heres one if anyones interested, a friend at work was telling me about something he'd been deeply interested in so i thought i'd check it out.. the first teleportation in 2004 http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3811785.stm

I cant find anything more update wise on the research other than this perticular story, but heres one of those deep make you think questions that has always plagued me ever since i learnt the idea behind how teleportation works (star trek lol)

If it were possible to break you down, transport you to another location and rebuild you the other end via the breaking down of your atomic structure, would you still be the same person once rebuilt? or would you cease to exist only to produce an identical copy from that moment in time?

im guessing if this were the case it would be a very disturbing scenario.. you are dead, you commited suicide, but your alive? its just not YOU anymore, or is it? it has your memories? it has your knowledge and it will walk the same path, but your dead, not him, hes not you :holysheep: 

damn... headache lol.. need w33d


----------



## the_riz (Aug 13, 2007)

ah damnit! i went over my 1000th post!


----------



## Mutt (Aug 13, 2007)

what a way to go over a thousand dude. We have just entered the "twilight zone man"
I remember that when they first started toyin with the idea in the 90's....but then read that that guy was trying it....imagine the implications on life as we know it. Major quantum physics behind that. but I do not think clone would be the appropriate term. clone is an exact genetic replica. Where as teleportation would actually be just breaking the object down to it's atomic level and moving it at the speed of light...oooh einstein man....and putting it back together. But the implications on a religeous level...dealing with an object (spirit, soul, etc.) that contains no molecular structure as man knows it. That is a trippy thought.
Go in and come out souless on the other side. No chi, soul, spirit, what ever you want to call it. It has no structure in science as they cannot find it "scientifically" so the dangers are very great, because we are talking of stripping something down and putting it back together without knowing everything about the object.....yep RIZ just grabbed my ole one hitter again....migraine coming.


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 13, 2007)

Here is just a little diagram and description of what is going on. I saw the whole documentary on PBS on night. You have to buy it through this site to actually view it I think though. Anyways here is a link I am just tossing in to the circle. This is not a topic I would like to delve in to (The destruction of the world and such/so fourth.........you know) This is interesting though. Check it out.

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/magnetic/reversals.html


----------



## Mutt (Aug 13, 2007)

I just realized something.....who ever said stoners don't use there mind.....seems to me we use more brain cells than most.  thought I'd add that...pretty intense thread we got goin on.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 13, 2007)

mutt damn... very deep very interesting, im not going to lie i read your post, pondered, rolled up, read your post again, read the last paragraph again, pondered some more and im still not sure what to think..

Anyone else got any deep plaguing brain pondering questions about life dont hezitate to express your view, opinion, or fact!.. i want more lol

So heres another one. What defines space, boundery wise. Surely everything must be within bounderies, although its human nature to beleive this due to the fact everything in life exists within the confines of itself, but does space end? and if it does, whats on the other side


----------



## the_riz (Aug 13, 2007)

"on average every 250,000 years&#8212;but maybe not when you consider that it's been over 700,000 years since the last reversal"

And if thats true then where lucky, and i mean LUCKY to be alive to whitness even a fraction of the final undoing of civilisation lol.... until next time


----------



## Mutt (Aug 13, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> whats on the other side


Wouldn't we all want to know.

BTW I am not going on religeous tangents, this about free thought. Please do not construde this thread as religeous or political views. This is about free thought IMHO and is a very cool thread for the ones that have posted thus far. I WILL delete any flaming, condesending, or outwardly rude posts. DL, Riz and clever have kept each post very well written without any pushing of views, just chatting about what goes through there minds. This should be accepted openly IMHO. For who ever chimes in keep it clean polite so it doesn't have to get closed.

EDIT: Stoney just notice you posted when i did....the tooth fairy don't count...tell the witch I want my teeth back.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 13, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> if it has ANYTHING to do with the tooth fairy bein real I'm outa here.


 
Ok, now this has gone far enough! I *know* the tooth fairy!

Don't be messin with her!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 13, 2007)

Here's some fact to put into the equation. Mankind produces only 4% of the CO2 in our atmosphere.

The rest is a natural occurring action mostly caused by plant life.

Heat, cool, they cycle.

The numbers used for "scare" tactics are based on very loose data.

Relax, we have a few million years before it's a real problem.

Please, don't make me get my books out........

Because of deforestation of the planet, CO2 levels have actually dropped recently, not increased.

Mankind is like the proverbial gnat on an elephants butt. We have so little to do with how our planet works, it's really not very significant other than to ourselves with pollution.

How many of you folks have actually seen how your "city" water is created for you to use?

I ran a water treatment plant for awhile and believe me when I tell you, you really don't want to know the details.

Worry about water.

For humans, it's the largest problem that exists.

No water that's safe to drink, ........................no humans.

The critters get it back.  <ROAR>


----------



## walter (Aug 13, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## walter (Aug 13, 2007)

ill drink bottle water,, thank you,,not sewage water


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 13, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> the tooth fairy don't count...tell the witch I want my teeth back.


 
She says "No way!" Finders keepers, losers weepers! Sides, she said you'd have to give back the $1.40 with interest!


----------



## Mutt (Aug 13, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> So heres another one. What defines space, boundery wise. Surely everything must be within bounderies, although its human nature to beleive this due to the fact everything in life exists within the confines of itself, but does space end?



OK got get into relativity....but before I get into that....this popped up in my search which a killer read for growers. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_of_the_minimum
ok now back on topic (seen a cool link had to be posted)

one theory on universal expansionism http://www.physlink.com/News/072704ExpansionUniverse.cfm
Closed universe
http://www.geocities.com/recycling_universe/ed_closeduniverse.htm
infinite universe w/ sites of general relativity and quantum physics
http://www.columbia.edu/~ah297/un-esa/universe/universe-chapter6.html
Finite Space theory
http://www.space.com/scienceastronomy/universe_soccer_031008.html

Better get the aspirin guys.

One more for me to twist yer brain riz...did you know that electricity is a theory not a law..ohm's law is based 100% on theory..but his law's hold true so thus making them laws....figure that one out bro and let me know what you come up with...trip you completely out. Mans' laws based on theory.


BTW stoney tell the witch  she didn't follow her refund policy and I hae contracted an attorney for malpractice.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 13, 2007)

Well spoken mutt i was only joking when i asked you to close the thread 

crazy stoney, its unreal the kinda figures you hear these days.. scare tactics are a thing of the past, im starting to beleive the stuff we hear these days are more..   nevermind, i have thread closing material on my mind

Well mr bud, i have never worked at a water treatment facility, but the one at my old city used to be a great place to sit and chill in your car for a while with a friend and a dime bag lol, and let me tell you, it stunk. although im sure you know that first hand!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 13, 2007)

walter said:
			
		

> ill drink bottle water,, thank you,,not sewage water


 
hehe, yeah, I watched that special where the "spring" water people were filling the jugs out of a RO machine.....hahahaahahahaa

Sewer => treatment plant => to store => to RO machine => in you!

I just try not to think about it.

They have this trap called a "solids trap" at the treatment plant.

You don't wanna know....

Watch a movie named "Soylent Green". It's an old one, but has a scary message. Charlten Heston and, of all things,  Edward G. Robinson's last movie.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 13, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> Well spoken mutt i was only joking when i asked you to close the thread



That post wasn't aimed it you bro....keep them posts coming....see free thought today. it was aimed at anyone that seen the opp for flaiming is all. man you DL and Clever got this thread a goin man...keep the posts a coming. This is FUN. 

BTW empty your PM box man!!!!

everyone else:
We do censor here...but never for one minute squash free thought. We just ask that in the process of free thought you do not smash other's free thought by pushin opinions by arguing, flaming, or name calling. This is closed minded in itself. but free thought IMHO is welcome....to think outa the box is what makes us find new ways and theories that will benefit us. just goin on a tangent real quick. Keep it clean polite and repsectful and we love it all around here.
Just pushin a point last time I'll post on the rules. thanks for cooperation. just clearing up a gray area.


----------



## walter (Aug 13, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> hehe, yeah, I watched that special where the "spring" water people were filling the jugs out of a RO machine.....hahahaahahahaa
> 
> Sewer => treatment plant => to store => to RO machine => in you!
> 
> ...


is that why they found ecoli in dasanni water a few years ago???,, i now drink aquafina after hering that one ,, thats absolutly discusting that somthing like that could ever happen,,,  ilive in a small towmn and the sewage plant is right beside a river they cycle it threw the sewage plant and pump it right into the river,, i said this is sick, and some guy told me that the water was pure enough to drink,, i said heres a cup,, WHAT DO YOU THINK HE SAID????


----------



## Mutt (Aug 13, 2007)

I use a brita man....check this out.


> The petition and report find major gaps in bottled water regulation and conclude that bottled water is not necessarily safer than tap water.


Link
http://www.nrdc.org/water/drinking/bw/bwinx.asp

What happened to greenhouse effect :bong: 

Lets see:
Greenhouse effect
Weapons of mass destruction
bad tap water
mod rants
kill the tooth fairy
No we ain't stoners


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 13, 2007)

The Coriolis effect has always gotten me going... Along with the toilet bowl story accompanying it


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 13, 2007)

You know I once heard that all of the bottled water to and through the top brands (up to Evian) are only filtered tap/lake/river water. None of these consist of reverse osmosis and actual fresh spring water information are correct? I can not remember where I heard this from but it was a reliable source......That is why I remember it

Although the reverse osmosis could be true but it still is far fetched from calling it pure spring water.


----------



## walter (Aug 13, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I use a brita man....check this out.
> 
> Link
> http://www.nrdc.org/water/drinking/bw/bwinx.asp
> ...


HA HA HA HA HA SO WHAT YOUR SAYING IS THAT YOU WOULDENT FEED BOTTLE WATER EVEN TO YOUR PLANTS? HA HA J/K


----------



## Mutt (Aug 13, 2007)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> The Coriolis effect has always gotten me going... Along with the toilet bowl story accompanying it




ooooh another tangent...lol
the toilet waters direction of spin due to the earth's rotation...that one i gotta see. 

On the bottled water note....If I'm thristy enough I'll put the garden hose in my mouth and take a huge gulp lol


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 13, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> ooooh another tangent...lol
> the toilet waters direction of spin due to the earth's rotation...that one i gotta see.



I heard it depended on what side of the equater you were on?


----------



## walter (Aug 13, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> You know I once heard that all of the bottled water to and through the top brands (up to Evian) are only filtered tap/lake/river water. None of these consist of reverse osmosis and actual fresh spring water information are correct? I can not remember where I heard this from but it was a reliable source......That is why I remember it
> 
> Although the reverse osmosis could be true but it still is far fetched from calling it pure spring water.


Pepsi's Aquafina and Coca-Cola Co's Dasani are both made from purified water sourced from public reservoirs, as opposed to Danone's Evian or Nestle's Poland Spring, so-called "spring waters," shipped from specific locations the companies say have notably clean water.i got this from a website threw google,, i think your right about this


----------



## walter (Aug 13, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> I heard it depended on what side of the equater you were on?


WELL LETS FIND OUT,,,,, NORTHERN ONTARIO CANADA,, AND MY TOILET WATER GOES COUNTER CLOCKWI,,,,, AND YOU???


----------



## the_riz (Aug 13, 2007)

ok im back lol, sorry, had to roll up have a coffee and free my mind for half an hour!

sorry im pretty slow with keeping up on the board when it goes nutts lol

Electricity is getting me thinking, and to be honest i cant figure that one out at all.. but it hit the nail on the head what you said mutt about mans laws based on theory, and it hit me hard lol.. a straight up case of brain paralization!



> Originally Posted by Mutt
> ooooh another tangent...lol
> the toilet waters direction of spin due to the earth's rotation...that one i gotta see.



I know it sounds strange, almost unbeleivable. But i saw a documentary recently, i forget the name but it was a guy traveling around the equator.

Ok so this guy sets up two basins of water equal distance of about 20 feet each if i remember from the equator line according to GPS. 

And meraculously the water drained clockwise in one and anti clockwise the other.. of course theres all manor of explinations. tilt of the basins, camera trickery, but it got me, surely this means either the gravatational pull is stronger around the equator line, or there is a slight negative effect as you would find from small magnet poles pushing against each other? because surely this isnt a worldwide phenominon?


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 13, 2007)

I wonder how many earth abiding topics we can come up with that will spark our minds based on this one post?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 13, 2007)

clever_intuition said:
			
		

> I wonder how many earth abiding topics we can come up with that will spark our minds based on this one post?


here is a cool theory on birds and magnetic poles...which if the poles reverse like clever said...would the birds fly north for winter and south for summer???? that would be odd. and would duck season change at all???? hehehehehe thats two ? if ya think about it. it would be the same time but just going in the opposite direction wouldn't it?


> * Magnetic map theory *
> A second theory suggests that birds use the earth's magnetic field to obtain at least a partial map of its position. The earth's magnetic field becomes stronger as you travel away from the equator and toward the poles. In theory, a bird might be able to estimate its latitude based on the strength of the magnetic field. While the change in strength is very small from one location to the next, there is some indication that homing pigeons have the sensitivity to detect even tiny changes in the strength of the magnetic field. Even if true, this would provide only a limited indication of the bird's latitude.



Link= http://www.birds.cornell.edu/AllAboutBirds/studying/migration/navigation


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 13, 2007)

all i gotta say is Tesla, theres enough theories tied up with that name by itself to complicate any stoner conversation.


----------



## walter (Aug 13, 2007)

so why do birds fly south for the winter?and how do they know and why do they know where to go?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 13, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> all i gotta say is Tesla, theres enough theories tied up with that name by itself to complicate any stoner conversation.


Nikoli or the band? 



			
				walter said:
			
		

> so why do birds fly south for the winter?and how do they know and why do they know where to go?



read that link...some say food...some say magnetics...bunch of theories around that one...or maybe "just because mom nature tells em".  but what they did to the carrier pigeons was pretty fekked up IMHO. locked em up in a box through a crap load of white noise at em and dropped em off to see what happens is a pretty raw thing to anything or anyone...don't worry not a PITA (or is it PETA can't remember ...) fan here (thats not the PITA abbrev your thinkin of) but still a raw deal for the birds. but they still found ther way home...now thas a trip. So much for proven man right on that one


----------



## walter (Aug 13, 2007)

walter said:
			
		

> so why do birds fly south for the winter?and how do they know and why do they know where to go?


*Answer:
*Not all birds fly South for the Winter, and some other animals also migrate, including butterflies and some fish. Most know it is time to start their journey because the amount of sunlight each day starts to decrease (find out why).Some have built in clocks that tell them it is time to leave, much like people have an internal clock that tells us when it's time to sleep. *Scientists aren't sure how birds know they're going the right way,*but some of the suggestions are that they navigate by the stars or the sun, that they learn the way from their parents, or that birds can use the earth's magnetic field to line themselves up.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 13, 2007)

"Liebig used the image of a barrel&#8212;now called Liebig's barrel&#8212;to explain his law. Just as the capacity of a barrel with staves of unequal length is limited by the shortest stave, so a plant's growth is limited by the nutrient in shortest supply."

I love this analogy. It sums up life when you think about it, both the mental and the physical. 

Sorry mutt im not a fast reader.. very interesting, however i discount the soccar ball universe theory on account of it just being too wrong. A theory ive always considered extremely plausable, only problem is every theory of the universe and its size / shape all end in the same two questions.

Where does it end, and whats on the other side.

Ive always thought a universe within a universe was always a strong theory because of the signs throughout life. as to quote Orson Wells "the transient creatures that swarm and multiply in a drop of water" which we could very well be. Imagine if we were populating part of the sub atomic make up of a larger scale existance.

I ask myself, why cant the human brain even begin to comprehend what might be beyond space. It starts with contemplating what "the edge" would be like, which developes into wondering what is beyond "the edge".. the void, what is it? and ends with an almost dark epifeny (spellcheck) like sensation, where for a split second you could have sworn you knew exactly what its like.. 

And i guess all this comes down to yet another possible primal instinct of being terrified of death and everything that goes with it. Nothingness.

Hard to get your head around huh


----------



## Mutt (Aug 13, 2007)

I know I threw a lot at ya on the links man.....
but you just brought up a whole nest of things in me.
Death...well thats for a PM not on the public side....but I truly am not scared...but not in any hurry either. 

but universally speaking...I don't buy into the whole "closed theory myself" either. unless you look at einsteins closed theory which is infinite by definition but appears closed to his writings (complex mind there). ..well you look at everything as a whole and it takes the shape of an ellipse. by def. the ellipse (bout to go on a very stoner tangent here man.....if I'm stupid let me know.

 A plane curve, especially:
 A conic section whose plane is not parallel to the axis, base, or generatrix of the intersected cone.
 The locus of points for which the sum of the distances from each point to two fixed points is equal

"two fixed points is equal"
hhhmmmm. so that in my stoner layman mind is saying that two spots in the universe could mathmatically be equal in every way. So would that possibly mean that there is an identical earth being directly opposite at the same points in time due to the elliptical pattern of the universe???
Yep...gettin baked here man....I'll prolly get embarrssed in the AM when I re-read this....but still had to post.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 13, 2007)

will u two jsut speak in english, nah im just kidding u guys are full of all kinds of useful and useless info. lol


----------



## Mutt (Aug 13, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> useless info.



I'm a VAST wealth of that right there.


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 13, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I'm a VAST wealth of that right there.


 

vast wealth? im not sure wealth is what i'd call it.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 13, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> vast wealth? im not sure wealth is what i'd call it.



:stoned::rofl:


----------



## the_riz (Aug 13, 2007)

lmao.. ok one more doobie before bed lol


----------



## the_riz (Aug 13, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> hhhmmmm. so that in my stoner layman mind is saying that two spots in the universe could mathmatically be equal in every way. So would that possibly mean that there is an identical earth being directly opposite at the same points in time due to the elliptical pattern of the universe???



Now were onto something 

Does this mean that in the very center of the elliptical universe you could potentially not cross? I mean think if it as an _identical _identical universe, if you ever managed to take a ship to a point in space to cross over into the opposite side, surely there would be a ship coming the other way to collide with? no matter where you crossed?

or are you taling about just identical in placement. Life and people aside


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 13, 2007)

interesting..

If you think thats interesting..

Watch the PBS special on on String Theory, Quantum theory and the 5th 
Diminsion.  In a nut shell..  There are infinite number of all of us, all living 
in different dimensions of life, where each and every possible scenerio
is played out differently in infinite ways.  We are merely seperated by
by our mass going in and out of the different dimensions in time.
It is rather mind numbing when you really think about it.

It was/maybe the answer of Einsteins ultimate theory, which he never
found an answer to.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 13, 2007)

crap first time that happened....didn't know who to quote. so gonna throw in my two cents and let u guys figure it out. 
Riz
if by the rule ellipse it would be a direct (non mirrored) image of one ownselves so thus would colide IMHO. but what we consider logic and what is truth are def. 2 speprate things.
MrPuffalot
I could see that too...except in my own stoned mind which isn't workin at its "peak" potential :huh: if talking different dimensions...ooooh never mind....my mind went off on a lot of tangents on that one....actully felt a sharp pain on that one.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 14, 2007)

well i seem to have lost the ability to get my head around anything today lol. I wonder why?  

Ive taken the day off to tidy the place up a bit, i just started it with a bowl of cereal, a cup of coffee and a jay and i still cant seem to get my head around the 5th dimension mr puff.  





> We are merely seperated by
> by our mass going in and out of the different dimensions in time.



deep!


----------



## DLtoker (Aug 14, 2007)

December 3, 1973...  Just for a laugh 


And check out this book I picked up last night.


----------

